# 가야금 페스



## Matasanos Madrileño

What does it mean??

" I think 가야금 페스"

Thank you in advance


----------



## Rance

Would you mind to give us the context in which the expression was used?
페스 is not a native Korean word.
It must be either a typo or  a proper noun which I have no clue at the moment.


----------



## Matasanos Madrileño

That sentence comes in response to this comment below:

" 오늘은 쇼핑하면서 I must burn some calories haha"
They are talking about some very luxurious pictures of food that look very tasty!
Thank you rance


----------



## Rance

Still it sounds too cryptic for me.
Maybe someone else can help you out.


----------

